# Kefei - hyge and blues



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been looking at the Kefei website, they have their own label blue tops, and hyge, which according the the legit hyge site is fake.

Just wondered if anyone thinks it's worth paying the extra for the fake hyge, or just order the cheap blues?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I dont think Id ever pay for 'fake' anything


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I dont think Id ever pay for *'fake'* anything


What about "fake" TAN:laugh:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

jw007 said:


> What about "fake" TAN:laugh:


dont pay lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

> I've been looking at the Kefei website, they have their own label blue tops, and hyge, which according the the legit hyge site is fake.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone thinks it's worth paying the extra for the fake hyge, or just order the cheap blues?


the Kefei blue tops are decent now why would their fake hyge be anything other than whats in their blue tops? it is a marketing ploy to see their product on the back of the hyge name....now you could use it but if you did not get the results you could not cry foul as you are aware they are fake


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> dont pay lol


I would hope not :whistling:


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

Doh!! Just noticed that the site I was looking at has a number of exact replicas with different web address!! Suspect I fear!!

The Kefei Biotech site looks to be the official one, at least it says it is. Anyone know how to tell?? :confused1:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

why buy fake hyge when the legit one is probably cheaper and pretty much available GB wide.....I'm actually using the getropin (hygene) and that seems to be good also....first time I've used it but could only afford 100 iu's after being laid off....


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> the Kefei blue tops are decent now why would their fake hyge be anything other than whats in their blue tops? it is a marketing ploy to see their product on the back of the hyge name....now you could use it but if you did not get the results you could not cry foul as you are aware they are fake


i have found a source who says the new Kefei's which have "kefei biotech" on the top are fakes.. he sells clean white boxes as any other generic, but say they get directly from "Kefei"... I've asked to kefei biotech official website about this and also if they know about the source ...

First, they said the source so far is their partner...

Second, they confirmed that Kefei GH no more comes with their trade mark on the top due many reasons... But i just see the "fake ones"all around with "kefei biotech"on the top... Someone know if this info is real or not?!

Thanks!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Kefei are generic blue tops the fake ones will be probably generic blue tops using the kefei name to sell more so the product is probably the same but you get what you pay for.....generics are cheaper than other GH products for a reason mainly because the batch quality is not consistant....all you have to do is look at Kigs and Rips both very strong (overdosed) when brought out now nothing special(properly dosed) generic is generic the only difference is the ones with labels on cost you twice as much....


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

...all you have to do is look at Kigs and Rips both very strong (overdosed) when brought out now nothing special(properly dosed) generic is generic the only difference is the ones with labels on cost you twice as much....

that probably explain why rips feels damn strong compared to all generics i've been on..

i agree that really generic is generic, no matter which labels some guy put on it or what folks spread around.. well i think better invest more and try ansomone or hyges.. these are the other options i can afford in the moment.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

When kigs came out they where unreal I could not believe how good they where then 12 months later they where poor in comparison same is happening with Rips any sane person should realise 4iu's is 4 iu's no matter the lab to think it is just better gh when they are all generic is stupid at best.

Both hyge and ansomone are good GH brands


----------



## Xdge (May 26, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> When kigs came out they where unreal I could not believe how good they where then 12 months later they where poor in comparison same is happening with Rips any sane person should realise 4iu's is 4 iu's no matter the lab to think it is just better gh when they are all generic is stupid at best.
> 
> Both hyge and ansomone are good GH brands


Thanks for the info mate, ithink i can not go wrong with hyges...

but the hyges my source is offering me got a kind of logo that looks like a "tribal" spiral on the top...

any info about it?

thanks!


----------

